# LF: Amateur photographer



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

So this is a question for indirect Mac users in Ottawa. 80) 

Any amateur photographers out there looking to do weddings, or doing some on the side? My fiance aren't looking to spend $1000-2000 to have 500 pictures we will rarely look at. We want a CD of the shots, and will look after everything else. Ultimately we would want a nice collage type picture frame on our wall with a dozen pics to see when we pass by. 

We can come with pics of the shots that we want, and are looking at roughly 4 hours of work. We don't have big immediate families and any extended family shots will be done by our family. The ceremony / reception is at the Glebe Community Center, and we are thinking of going to the Experimental Farm for some pics.

Any takers?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

You might have better luck asking this in the Photography Focus area.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao: /facepalm

How on earth did I miss that section! I got a response, but photography specific might offer more exposure.  

I'll leave it to the admins to make the call, if they want to move the thread.


----------

